# Requesting speakers or CF participation for Remembrance Day



## bridges (20 Sep 2012)

FYI the centralized website is up, for members of the public to request speakers or CF participation for Remembrance Day and National Veterans' Week events (5-11 Nov 2012).  You start by filling in your postal code, & then it gives options for where your speaker could come from; once you click on the location you have in mind, a form comes up.  

After you fill in & submit the form, it's sent to a regional coordinator, based on the postal code you entered.  The regional coordinator then forwards your request to a unit in the area.

The map doesn't generate locations that have only reserve units (at least, not Army Reserve), but hopefully the regional coordinators would know about those and include them also, if desired.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/focus/nov11/index-eng.asp


----------

